

Show HN: DiscoBit – Central Configuration Repository - jsaade
http://discobit.com

======
Fizzadar
"Distribution on demand ... Configurations are not pushed to the environments
but fetched by them". To me this means this is not a distributed configuration
system, but a centralised one distributed clients read from. I quickly scanned
the docs and couldn't see anything about distributed deployments...

That said, the admin interface and the collaboration features sound awesome, I
shall give this a spin when I get the chance :)

Also, couple of website-y thoughts: the home/logo link doesn't work on any
page except the index. And please less of the font - the about text on the
homepage is hard to read!

------
fasteo
It would be great to add a comparison with Consul[1] and Etcd[2]

[1] [https://www.consul.io/](https://www.consul.io/)

[2] [https://github.com/coreos/etcd](https://github.com/coreos/etcd)

~~~
Fizzadar
From what I understand this isn't distributed, but clients pull from it? Docs
don't mention anything about multi-server deployments...

------
hn_user2
How much is it? I clicked around a bit an couldn't find a price. Hard for me
to forward this to our IT department without knowing a ballpark cost. Since
that will be their first question.

Secondly, I think your font choices are workng against you. I would suggest
trying out some others and see if you don't get a better response rate.

